# Remove schratches from Humidor



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello everybody! I have just registered and this is my first post! 

A few days ago I bought a humidor. One Adorini Triest Deluxe specifically.. In the outer surface has some scratches... the color is ok, but when the light come from a side you can see the scratches.. is something like varnish scratches.. 

Does anyone know how I can revome them?


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the ocean! I too have wondered this same thing so hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

yes, go to the hardware store and they have stuff made for wood furniture that helps with scratches.

I believe its Old English polish.










It works, we use it at home.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

If you try the old english let us know how it works. My wife set something on my humidor and put some scratches in the clearcoat (on almost the same day I bought the sucker).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sag997 said:


> Hello everybody! I have just registered and this is my first post!
> 
> A few days ago I bought a humidor. One Adorini Triest Deluxe specifically.. In the outer surface has some scratches... the color is ok, but when the light come from a side you can see the scratches.. is something like varnish scratches..
> 
> Does anyone know how I can revome them?


If the Clear Coat is in good shape thick enough coat. Wet sand with 1500 or 2000 wet dry paper.
Soak the paper in soapy water for 15 minutes sand lightly. When it looks like the scratch is out.
Polish with Polishing compound then wax like a car.
If the scratchs are not deep you may be able to just use rubbing compound then polishing compound then wax.


----------



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your replies!! Tommorow I will search for the appropriate wax and I will notify you when I have any news!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If the Clear Coat is in good shape thick enough coat. Wet sand with 1500 or 2000 wet dry paper.
> Soak the paper in soapy water for 15 minutes sand lightly. When it looks like the scratch is out.
> Polish with Polishing compound then wax like a car.
> If the scratchs are not deep you may be able to just use rubbing compound then polishing compound then wax.


This ^^^

It's a sprayed lacquer finish so treat it like a car finish. Start with the least aggressive method and work your way up until the scratches are gone and then go in reverse until it's shiny again. So I would start with a paste wax, if that works stop, if not then work your up to rubbing compound then to wet sand 800 grit - 2000 if needed. Unless the scratches go beyond the finish into your wood you should have to go beyond this step. Once scratches are removed, work your way back down the steps to restore the finish.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> This ^^^
> 
> It's a sprayed lacquer finish so treat it like a car finish. Start with the least aggressive method and work your way up until the scratches are gone and then go in reverse until it's shiny again. So I would start with a paste wax, if that works stop, if not then work your up to rubbing compound then to wet sand 800 grit - 2000 if needed. Unless the scratches go beyond the finish into your wood you should have to go beyond this step. Once scratches are removed, work your way back down the steps to restore the finish.


One thing to add....always apply rubbing compound in a straight "back and forth" motion in the same direction as the scratch. This will eliminate additional swirl marks in the unscratched finish. If using sandpaper, find the finest you can find and only go coarser if it does not remove the scratch. 2500 grit is the finest wet/dry paper I know about, but there is 3000 and 5000 6" Discs available, but they will cost you $$$$$ if you can find single discs. Most automotive jobber stores that sell automotive finishes/paint will have what you need. Take your humi in with you and they may have samples there to help you out. That reps like myself leave them....yes....I sell sandpaper for a living. Best of luck.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Good info here. Never thought of the finish on a humi to be the same as an automobile clear coat.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

If it is in fact a varnish and not a lacquer there is an old school product called varnish food. It essentially and very gently lifts off a very small amount of the finish to lend a uniform finish. You won't find this at your local Home Depot. Look for an old paint shop of furniture repair shop and they could hook you up. I guess it all depends if the juice is worth the squeeze.:noidea:


----------



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks again for your replies! But I forgot to say that my humidor has satin finish not gloss.. 

so its ok to use car wax? Or it will get gloss ? I am from greece and here I can't find old english polish..


----------



## goodsticks (Nov 11, 2013)

Not sure if this is resolved already but figure I'll throw my 2 cents in. If wax alone doesn't work an alternative to sandpaper is applying the wax with #0000 very fine steel wool. My trade is finish carpentry with the occasional furniture build and this is my favorite way to finish a piece to satin.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

You could try to do a dry polish with a super fine steel wool, size 0000. I'm not familiar with the European sizing for abrasives and steel wool. 

I'm a carpenter and woodworker by trade and I finish some of my projects that way and it leave a satin finish behind. You'll have to rub the whole surface for the sake of consistency in your finish. Give it a try on an other piece of old furniture first; you'll see, you'll have to put some pressure to acheive it.


----------

